# Finishing blades v. standard blades



## 3dogs

If the blade or catalog just say's 4 or 5 or 7 then these are skip tooth blades. If there is a F beside one of those # then it is a finishing. Now the Ceramic blades usually will say FC for "finishing ceramic" my interpretation.

I use skips to remove bulk coat, clean or dirty. Getting rid of pelts on dogs etc.... The Finishing "F" blades I only use on clean coats that are already dematted etc.... So, if you are grooming your Poodle every 4 wks, clean, few mats then an "F" blade is just fine. Just remember to clean & oil your blades when done they will last longer.


----------



## Rowan

Perfect, thank you 3Dogs. 

Good to know about the "FC." I hate the ceramic blades! I bought one on a whim and it doesn't cut.


----------



## 2719

*ceramic*



Rowan said:


> Perfect, thank you 3Dogs.
> 
> Good to know about the "FC." I hate the ceramic blades! I bought one on a whim and it doesn't cut.


I just got a new andis AG cordless and it came with a ceramic 10 blade.
I do not like the ceramic blade either...I find it gets really hot quickly.

Rowan: Alex looks wonderful...I especially like his tail..a perfect little pom pom!


----------



## Rowan

Thank you truelovepoodles!  

Some days that pom pom looks horrible--I'm very inconsistent. 

There are just so many blades out there. Ceramic. CryogenX. AgION. Finisher. Skip Tooth. It's sssooooo confusing. :faint:



> Posted by *3Dogs*:
> 
> Just remember to clean & oil your blades when done they will last longer.


On that topic, what do you use to clean your blade? I have this 'tub' of stuff and you're supposed to submerge the blade and then turn the clipper on. I usually do this and then put a drop of oil on the sides.

The cleaner is similar to this: [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Andis-12570-Blade-Care-Plus/dp/B000MD57UI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1311985349&sr=8-2[/ame]


----------



## Gracie's Mum

All you really need to do to clean your blades is to swish the blade in some soapy water (I use Dawn), rinse, and use your dryer to blow the water off and completely dry the blade. Then put the blade back on your clipper, turn it on and add oil to the 2 spots where metal rubs metal. If you tip your clippers to the side the oil will run thru to the other side of the blade.

That blade wash stuff is so messy and goops up the blades.

BTW, you did great on him! Also, blades are forgiving with mats, they usually will slide right under them.


----------



## flyingduster

ok, the 40/30/15/10/8.5 all only come in one type; so there is no "finishing" or FC or skip tooth variation on them. They can be bought, without any other letters after their number with no problem as they're all the same style. Ie, don't stress if your'e trying to find a 'finishing' 10 blade, cos there is none. lol! (note you can get things like a 10W though, which is 'Wide' and really only used on horses, so pay attention to if there IS a strange letter after the number still!)


The 7/5/4, WITHOUT any letters after their numbers, will be skip tooth blades. "skip tooth" means that every other 'tooth' on the blade is much shorter than the alternate longer teeth. ie: 







IMO they're a total waste of time for any pet owner, and most pro grooms too really! The ONLY two times a skip tooth blade is of real use is if the dog is pelted and the skip tooth blade gets under the mats easier, OR on a hard terrier-type coat where a little 'texture' left with a skip tooth blade suits them much better (a "plush" finish on a hard coated breed is not what the ideal is!) A skip tooth blade will not leave a plush finish, and if used on anything wanting a smooth finish, you'll either have to clip over it again and again and again and again with the skip tooth blade to get it plush, or you'll have to still use a finishing blade. In which case it's useless for a pet owner of a poodle.  (and any pro shouldn't be roughing in dogs before a bath anyway! If you are then an F blade is still fine to use unless it's too thick and the skip tooth gets through it faster... I still would prefer to bath first personally as 'roughing in' is a somewhat old fashioned method before we had the wonderful equipment we do now days! lol)



So a 7/5/4 that has an F or FC after their number are all finishing blades. Both mean the same thing, and that's just that they don't have the skipped teeth (ie all the teeth are the same length) like this:



















I'm using the 7 blade as an example, but the 5 and 4 are the same in their different between a skip tooth and a finishing blade.

Ceramic blades should be STATED as being ceramic anywhere you buy it, if it doesn't mention ceramic anywhere, even if it's "FC" then it should NOT be ceramic! F and FC mean the same thing (ie not skip toothed), just different brands use one or the other to confuse you. 



And finally, anything else (3, 3.5, 5/8" etc) doesn't have a 'skip tooth' variation (just like the shorter blades don't) so don't need to worry about if it's an "F" or not or whatever. All the '3' blades vary a lot with very very little variation in the number used to 'describe' them though, so pays to pay attention to the actual length it's supposed to leave!


Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, any pet owner will only need to worry about the "F" or "FC" in the 7, 5 and 4 blades, and should make sure they get one that IS F or FC. If you don't, you'll be getting a skip tooth one that will be a waste of your time. Any other blade you can pretty much not worry about it, but if in doubt, check the photo that should be there (or google for one if there is no photo on the website you're looking at) and check that all the teeth are the same length, as THIS is the ONLY different between the skip tooth and the F or FC blades. 


Clear as mud?


----------



## Rowan

OMG, thank you,thank you, thank you *FlyingDuster*! :adore: You just saved me from buying all those skip tooth blades. I already have way too many blades to keep track of because I convince myself I need x, y and z. And I bought a few ceramics (momentary lapse of judgment before I knew better). 

I just got my #5F yesterday and I ordered a #7F in case I want to go shorter in this 100+ degree heat. Ugh. 

Now, all I need is that Les Pooches silver slicker and I'll be ready to try out the Miami cut! Woot! 

*Gracie's Mom*: Oh, that is a great idea! Thank you!  I hated using the blade cleaner because of all the warnings on the container. It sounds like toxic waste. 

Thanks again, everyone. Hopefully anyone else with blade questions is good to go now too!


----------

